# Custom Jersey shop in Portland



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Does any one know where I could go in and get a few custom jerseys made here in Portland? 
I don't know how to use "correl" or all those design thing on my 'puter. 
I know this sounds lame, but I was hoping I could "color one" and bring it to someone, and see if they can make one. 

Thanks


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

not sure if this will help you with your exact needs, but my riding group does orders from Voler (online) all the time, and its pretty easily.

http://www.voler.com/

give them a call. its good stuff, with many options and specs. excellent people to work with. recognize that custom orders require 8-10 weeks i believe.


----------

